# #29 Mine Engine. Show & Tell Time.



## Metal Butcher (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Guys. Have you built, or are you currently building Elmer's #29 Mine Engine?

I would love to see pictures (or links to pictures) of your progress!

Anything you would like to contribute would be appreciated. 

-MB


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 28, 2010)

MB.

This was mine from an age ago. Unfortunately a bad accident with photobucket left a lot of the photos in the first parts missing.

I altered the operating are linkage to get a more compact engine, and also fitted a slip eccentric on the flywheel, to allow the engine to go in the direction I turn the flywheel on start.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=389.0


Blogs


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Blogs. That quite an amazing piece of work there. Your finished built dosen't retain much of the basic look to identify it as Elmers #29. You used a lot of creativity to make it suit your taste and idea of how it should look. Well done!

Thank you for your reply.

-MB


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 28, 2010)

MB,

Those were the good old days when time to do something meant nothing. 12 hours in the shop was a normal sort of day.

I see Dave Wimshurst has just done one similar, with a slip eccentric on the flywheel, but with not so much bling, That might be the way you should go.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8508

Blogs


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 28, 2010)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> MB,
> 
> Those were the good old days when time to do something meant nothing. 12 hours in the shop was a normal sort of day.
> 
> ...



I'm not big on the extra effort that "bling' requires. I usually simplify my builds and add a few minor changes that suit my taste. Sort of a 'less is more' approach.
I don't care to spend too much time on any one build since I loose interest rather quickly.

Thanks again, for taking the time to reply to my post.

-MB


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 28, 2010)

MB,
Seems like I may have responded to a similar post elsewhere. If it was yours forgive the redundancy. I have a Mine engine in progress now, though not of Elmer's plans. I believe the one I'm building with a 1.20" bore is larger. The action is very cool to watch. Good luck with your efforts. I'll be on the lookout for your posts.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2010)

I built one about 3 years ago. No bling but it ran well.







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyPSdNP1Au8[/ame]

That was before I owned a decent camera. :-\

Rick


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Rick. That's a beautiful engine and it looks very familiar. Your not gonna believe this story!

I joined Elmer's Yahoo group about 2-1/2 years ago. When I looked through the photo section I was floored. There was this guy named Rake that had a big amount of completed builds. Wow was I impressed and what an inspiration he was. I went right to building my first Elmer's engine and posted pictures. I built a few more and then learned about this forum. Wow, I just had to become a part of this forum and joined.

At the time I didn't know who this Rake60 guy was! :big:

Thanks Rick!

-MB


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, that would be me.
I have stuff out there I've forgotten about myself. scratch.gif 

In those early days I documented some of my builds on my personal pages.
The Mine Engine was one of them.

http://home.comcast.net/~rake60/Elmer's Mine Engine.htm

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice build Rick. Further motivation for me to finish the one I'm working on

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 13, 2010)

This is my Mine engine I built several years ago. I also have made complete set of drawings.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum enginemaker1.
Very nice model.
If you don't mind...make a post in the Welcome thread and tell us more about yourself.
It's a great forum!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 13, 2010)

By golly enginemaker1 - that Mine engine looks mighty familiar  Nice looking engine - I'm sure I saw it in Kent ,Connecticut a few years ago.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

